# Best online ordering?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I've been researching few places, saltwaterfish.com is good it seems but i dont ever recall them getting in the "true percula's" which am looking for. Live aquaria does but ive had mixed results with live aquaria, my wrasse's i get from them never make the trip it seems. 

Always enjoy a place with free shipping  

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

How about your friendly LFS ? LOL !!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i do enjoy the 14-15day the online places give! not sure why LFS dont give'em, considering its less stress then being shipped overnight. 

I support my mom and pop store, but not the bigger ones here in the big city, Animart for ex. has two locations a mom/pop like store in my town, then by my work a huge larger chain like one. 
Clownfish
Animart Home- $18.99
Animart City-$30.99

mom/pop only has four SW tanks tho  but nice thing is they are individually filteretered each tank and cheaper cost


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I always get my fish from www.riptidesreef.com. If he doesn't have something, He gets it for me.

Tell him Keri sent you and I guarantee he will take good care of you. He and I are close and by mentioning my name he knows you are someone I sent and looks after you.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll usually buy my fish at a LFS. It's not to be nice to the LFS its because most fish have a good chance of stressing out from shipping. It seems to me that the first week is a very critical period for them. After a week you can usually tell what is gonna make it or not. Most the local fish stores will also order something for you if they can.

I have not ordered fish online but I have ordered some corals, clean up crews, and equipment. Here's my opinion on a few. 
Saltwaterfish.com: has pretty good deals on some things but they do not have free shipping. Add in the $10 box fee and the $10 gas tax = $20 shipping 
E-Tropicals has some of the best clean up crew packages. I ordered one and also got 3 hitchhikers. All mean, but everything arrived healthy.

For corals most all are good. I think I'll be stalking Pacific east though in the future. In there WYSIWYG section atleast once a week they have some very nice coral you'll never find anywhere else for their price.
Zoafrags off ebay I'd be leary of. After this week if they do not make good on all the dead stuff I bought I'll do my best to let everyone know. Hopefully they'll make good on my order.

Osiris , I'm not sure where in Wisconsin you are from. Sharky's Reef, Oceans Floor, Sea Shor e, Dark Lord Corals, and Rod's Reef might all be worth checking out in IL. They are mostly all in the Chicago burbs and are highly recomended by others. I'm glad I do not live close to them. It'd be to tempting to go to their stores everyday.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I just realized how hypocritical I must sound after posting in another thread about support the local LFS and then posting this about buying online.

As vvolfe1 said, I buy corals & CUC's online and the unusual fish that I can't even order at the store. Never anything that I can get locally.

There, I feel better after explaining myself.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Pacific East does have very nice corals - especially with their frag rocks filled with different zoos and such. Very nice colorations too! Look into them as well.

Hmmm ... I'll have to remember that, Reefneck. Thanks for the reference tip.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Reefneck, I think next time I order some corals I'll try out riptidesreef.com. I like the fact that he actually puts in his discriptions of the corals and not just some cooky cutter sentence or two. He's got some pretty good pricing and seems to take more of an interest in it than just a profit.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Billy is a great guy personally too. It's not a job to him, It's a hobby.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Zoafrags off ebay I'd be leary of. After this week if they do not make good on all the dead stuff I bought I'll do my best to let everyone know. Hopefully they'll make good on my order.

I'd just like to tell everyone that ZoaFrags is making good one the stuff that was lost in shipping. They also sent me some bonous stuff too. I'd have to say although it was a bad experience Zoafrags did go out of there way to make it right. And I'll definetly do more business with them in the future. Some of the best looking Zoos in my tank are from them along with my Duncan. The zoos were all bigger than the discriptions too. 

I have to appologize to them for leaving my old post there without updating it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

Does Riptide's Reef just do reef fish? Or does he ever get any other fish in?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

He can/will get aything you want provided it is available. Reef or not.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh, that's cool. Thanks.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.extremecorals.com Just FYI these guys are offering up to 50% off everything. Not sure if the prices already reflect it or not.


----------

